# Looking a company to subcontract for -Twin Cities area-



## RockN'BlockLLC (Sep 18, 2019)

First year with my own equipment. I usually ran skid for commercial accounts. Have an 05 Duramax and an 05 Power stroke which will both have two brand new boss v-plows most likely. Just looking for a company to subcontract for in the Twin Cities area.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

I may be looking for someone to plow my mn route, woodbury, afton, lakeland areas. 
Send me your number


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

I can direct you to several companies looking for subs, send me a PM


----------



## Duramax Asphalt (Oct 12, 2019)

Shop's Lawn said:


> I may be looking for someone to plow my mn route, woodbury, afton, lakeland areas.
> Send me your number


Hello - My name is John I am with Duramax Asphalt. I am building a route in Woodbury, I would be interested in what your looking to sub in that area. Thanks!
C-6126445100


----------



## WBLman (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking for someone for driveways in forest lake, white Bear, Hugo, and two near lake drive and county 14 in lino. Would prefer yearly rate, but if not will take per time rate.



RockN'BlockLLC said:


> First year with my own equipment. I usually ran skid for commercial accounts. Have an 05 Duramax and an 05 Power stroke which will both have two brand new boss v-plows most likely. Just looking for a company to subcontract for in the Twin Cities area.


----------



## Duramax Asphalt (Oct 12, 2019)

Our company is putting together a route in that area! We would be interested. Would you send me the addresses in an email? [email protected]


----------

